# [SOLVED] Cordless Phone Question



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

When on a call does the distance from the Base Station affect how long the battery will last before needing recharging?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Cordless Phone Question*

If your within the same house your fine.

I never have issues with my cordless phones dying. Even if you leave them off the hook all day long.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Cordless Phone Question*

I would say no. Out put is fixed, AFAIK.

BG


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Cordless Phone Question*

Thanks guys. Makes sense.


----------

